# Nissan Largo SXG - replacing double din



## Tester (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi - 1st post on here, done a trawl and can't find anything obvious!

Just taken out my double din unit and used a wiring patch loom to connect my single din Sony unit, picked up a single din pocket for next to nothing too. Everything powers up fine, radio tunes in, cd pops in & out but....

Now the question: I can't hear a thing! Is there a Nissan amp hiding somewhere? If so what should I look for?? The whole loom is taped up solid so even after laying upside down on my seat with my feet in the air I still can't spot it. OR have I just done something really stoooooopid?? 

Cheers Guys (and gals of course)

Nige aka Tester [often found in jetskier forums too]


----------



## Tester (Apr 12, 2004)

*UPDATE: Pathfinder amp - what to look for???*

A bit more research tells me it might be set up like a Pathfinder, anyone tell me what to look for - pics would help!

Cheers

Nige

+++++++++++++++++++++++++
Now the question: I can't hear a thing! Is there a Nissan amp hiding somewhere? If so what should I look for?? The whole loom is taped up solid so even after laying upside down on my seat with my feet in the air I still can't spot it. OR have I just done something really stoooooopid?? 

Cheers Guys (and gals of course)

Nige aka Tester [often found in jetskier forums too][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tester (Apr 12, 2004)

*Sorted!*

All sorted now - had to connect the stereos 'amp out' to a seperate connection block.

Easy when you know eh!

Nige


----------

